# Router Vibration Diagnosis 320.17540



## The Cyclist (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,
Serious vibration developed suddenly on my 1 1/2 year old router. The vibration is extremely bad with long or large bits. The collets seems fine. I did notice that when I rotate the shaft by hand it sounds squeaky. I am guessing that the bearings are bad. Does it make sense to try to repair? Or should I purchase another router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" purchase another router " yes, it may cost you the same as new router, if one is in error the other will soon fail.just use the old one for parts..
Can't have to many collets for the Craftsman 

Plus you MUST have the right tools to get them off they just don't slip on or off, a press is a must, if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right.. 

...........



The Cyclist said:


> Hi,
> Serious vibration developed suddenly on my 1 1/2 year old router. The vibration is extremely bad with long or large bits. The collets seems fine. I did notice that when I rotate the shaft by hand it sounds squeaky. I am guessing that the bearings are bad. Does it make sense to try to repair? Or should I purchase another router.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

The Cyclist said:


> Hi,
> Serious vibration developed suddenly on my 1 1/2 year old router. The vibration is extremely bad with long or large bits. The collets seems fine. I did notice that when I rotate the shaft by hand it sounds squeaky. I am guessing that the bearings are bad. Does it make sense to try to repair? Or should I purchase another router.



It's really a question of personal preference. Assuming you have the tools and are capable, there's nothing wrong with replacing the bearings. Since it's a relatively inexpensive router, you might want to just replace it but if it was mine, I'd try to fix it. I hate throwing away good stuff, or collecting piles of parts (I have too many already). Just replace both bearings, as Bobj3 alluded to.

One other thing, should you decide to attempt a repair, make sure you inspect it as much as you can to as you disassemble it. You'll want to verify that something is drastically wrong with the bearings. Since the onset was sudden, I'd guess that there might be a broken ball bearing, chip race, or some other readily apparent defect.

BTW, if you repair, please post the results. It should an interesting read. Thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

And the router name, model and power is?


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Craftsman Routers Model: 320.17540 or 32017540 Craftsman 9.5 Amp 1 3/4 Peak HP Plunge Base Router. 

Harold


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bearings aren't usually that hard to replace. The one on the bottom of the shaft is usually the hard one. You don't need to be kind to it since you are replacing it. You can grip the bearing across the corner of a bench vise jaw and, with the collet nut still on the shaft, put a board against it and have another person start tapping on the board with a hammer. Hang onto to the router shaft so that it doesn't hit the floor. When you put the new bearing on you can't hit the outer rim. Drive it on using the center hub of the bearing only. You may be able to find a socket or a piece of pipe the right size to use as a driver. 
Armature bearings are often surprisingly cheap. I replaced one on a Makita 3 1/8" planer a couple of years ago for $10. Take the old bearing to an industrial bearing supply to get a replacement.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

And you have used the same or similar big and long cutters in the past to no avail?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The bearing shouldn't squeak no matter what cutter he is using. If it squeaks, it needs replacing.


----------



## The Cyclist (Dec 1, 2011)

*Thanks For The advice*

H folks,
I decided to purchase a new router since I am in the midst of a big project that I am trying to finish before Christmas. At some time I will attempt a repair myself and post back.


----------

